# 4th deer of the year



## dyeguy1212 (Nov 27, 2010)

Shot my 4th of the year thanksgiving day... first one with a gun, the rest have been bow kills.

This fatass doe came in with 7 others about 20 minutes after I settled in... she got introduced to my new savage .30-06 from 50 yards. Not even fair :lol:

Glad I could drop this one, I told my uncle I'd get him a deer with the tags I have to burn. He gets to foot the processing fee though..


----------



## Jim (Nov 27, 2010)

nice job man! =D>


----------



## lswoody (Nov 27, 2010)

Nice doe!!! The 30-06 is my caliber of choice too.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Nov 27, 2010)

That thing looks like it ought to have horns on it. :shock: 

Speaking of.. horns are all I can get in my crosshairs since I don't have a statewide buck tag in my pocket. :x


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 1, 2010)

Sure that thing doesn't have testicals?  Wheres the bullet hole?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 1, 2010)

basshunter25 said:


> Sure that thing doesn't have testicals?  Wheres the bullet hole?



Other side


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 1, 2010)

.06 at 50 yds. No exit hole?


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 1, 2010)

Hell no.. that bullet vaporized on impact.. the amount of energy behind that thing is unreal


----------



## basshunter25 (Dec 2, 2010)

I see. I prefer two holes but if you put the shot where it needs to be it doesn't matter much.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 2, 2010)

With a gun it doesn't matter much anyways.. its almost too easy.


I put this one right behind the shoulder and she made it about 30 yards... lung chunks marking the trail. Her heart was hanging on my a tiny thread of tissue.. its amazing she moved at all.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Dec 2, 2010)

You want to see one run with a gun.. shoot them directly in the heart with minimal damage to the lungs (hard to do on a close shot because of the bullet frag and extreme damage).

It is amazing how far they can run with a disintigrated heart. I've had them make it 100 yards and barely leave a blood trail.

That's why anything with antlers gets the high shoulder shot. They don't even twitch.


----------



## wasilvers (Dec 3, 2010)

Well, I shot one at 30 yards, should have been thru the heart... he jumped like he was hit, and ran only 30 yards - angling right to left across me a bit. He stopped and I fired another in to his lungs at 50 ish yards broadside - found the blowout on the other side of the shot, it was good. He ran another 20 yards and stopped - I let him have another round tried for both shoulders- found good blowout here too. He WALKED another ten yards and stopped and looked. By this time I was doubting my ability, opted for open sights. As soon as I found him in them, he disappeared. I figured he fell over. Climbed down and searched for 1.5 hours for blood. Found about 15 yards of GOOD solid blood, then nothing. Not one more drop I backtracked him to see if he went that way, but nothing, and I would have seen him go there anyway. I circled in every direction for 75 yards - looked under the brush, etc and NOTHING. The next day I looked for another hour (that was when I found the blowouts) and a little more blood, but all the blood was in that one area. Crazy stuff!

I had just shot a doe earlier that morning and was hitting solid and on target every shot.

I went shopping the next week for a bigger gun (was using 7.62x39)
:|


----------



## switchback (Dec 5, 2010)

Congrats on the doe!


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 5, 2010)

Thanks.. I sure am getting the itch again.. If I can make it through these exams without shooting myself, something with 4 legs can plan to get shot this weekend..


----------



## Outdoorsman (Dec 6, 2010)

I do not know how true but I have head of deer running fast and far after having a leg shot off..(?)...

Outdoorsman.


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Dec 6, 2010)

I don't see why not, my buddy has a three legged dog that gets around just fine.

Now an animal running with its heart turned into mush? That's another story.


----------

